# Pepper the Cockatiel!



## heade (Sep 10, 2013)

She is finally here! She was born July 21, 2013. Her wings were cut against my wishes--so I'm not sure what I should do now about that. She's very sweet and when she got home she wanted nothing to do with her cage but loved to sit on my shoulder or on the perch outside of her cage. I don't think she was covered during bedtime because when I went to cover her cage she freaked out a bit and fluttered around until I took it off. Now I have it half covered with a nightlight nearby  I've heard her make sounds when I visited her at the breeder's house but she has not made a peep since. I have seen her eat her seeds so far but she has barely moved in her cage and is almost like a little statue. 

I was told she was a "Cinnamon Pearl Lutino" but I'm not sure if that's possible or true. Any insight would help!


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Ohhh good she finally came! That beak looks so big on her face! She's so pretty! And from what I can remember, I have heard about a cinnamon pearl lutino, but someone else would probably be able to tell you for sure


----------



## Tequilagirl (Mar 4, 2013)

She looks like a cinnamon pearl to me! I thought lutinos didn't have any grey feathers. Very pretty!


----------



## urbandecayno5 (Oct 24, 2012)

She's adorable


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

She's so, so adorable!


----------



## ccollin13 (May 24, 2013)

I've never seen one like her! She's stunning, absolutely gorgeous. I love that crest, it's so full! What a cutie!


----------



## JanP (Aug 27, 2013)

Beautiful looking bird...


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

She is a cinnamon pearl, and a lovely bright yellow one too! She can't be a lutino. Lutino means to have no melanin pigment (what produces the grey colouring). However she could be split to lutino which means she carries the gene but is not visual.


----------



## scootergirl762 (Aug 27, 2013)

Congratulations on Pepper - she's gorgeous and looks like a real sweetie!


----------



## heade (Sep 10, 2013)

Thank you everyone! Right now she's on the perch outside of her cage. The only issue is I haven't seen her sleep AT ALL. She stayed in one spot all night and morning and didn't move until I was changing her food bowl--she thought I was asking her to step up so she climbed onto my hand. She's so quiet. Anyone else have/had any cockatiels that were very shy and quiet when you got them? How long did it take for them to open up and calm down? She's very tame so I'm not sure if I should let her out of her cage and leave her alone or what would be the best solution.


----------



## eduardo (Jan 27, 2012)

this is probably one of the most beautiful tiels I have ever seen 
Love, love, love the mutation. what a sweet baby!


----------



## BirdCrazyJill (Apr 23, 2013)

She is just gorgeous!! Congrats on your new baby being home


----------



## Pippitha (Mar 27, 2011)

My first cockatiel was really quiet and shy. The lady I got her from butchered her wing though, so she was probably just scared of people. 
Yours is probably just getting used to her new home.


----------



## dearblythe (Nov 15, 2012)

she's very unique and GORGEOUS!


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

She is SOO beautiful and unique


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

Pepper is gorgeous what wonderful coloring she has.


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Unfortunately for this situation, my tiel was loud and outgoing the day he came to me. The only time he was scared was the 1st 5 minutes. She will sleep and be calm enough to relax, but just give her a couple of day and that should do it


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

CharVicki said:


> She is a cinnamon pearl, and a lovely bright yellow one too! She can't be a lutino. Lutino means to have no melanin pigment (what produces the grey colouring). However she could be split to lutino which means she carries the gene but is not visual.


Definitely a Cinnamon Pearl. But she is not split to Lutino because only males can be split to lutino.


----------

